# 26" vs 28" Barrel length?



## gdeal (Mar 1, 2005)

I am in the process of buying a new 3.5" semi-automatic shotgun SBE II and I am having a tough time deciding what barrel length to go with 26" or 28". Historically all of my shotguns have had 28" barrels and I have shot well with them, but all my buddies are shooting 26" barrels and are encouraging me to give one a try howwever, at $1,300 I am a little hesitant. When I swing the guns the 26" definetaly feels faster but also somewhat jerky. I am not sure if I would get use to the 26" barrel at which point my swing would smooth out.

I am told by many that the trend in waterfowl hunting is shorter barrel lengths. Is this true? Has anyone switched from a 28" to a 26". Thanks for any insight you may have.

PS. I am 5'10" and 190lbs and the gun will primarily used on the open water of SE Alaska for duck and goose hunting. However, on occassion I do travel to Nebraska and Canada for a little extra fun.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

i used to shoot an 870 with a 28" and then got a Nova with a 28" barrel and then last year a got a SBE2 with a 26" and the only difference is 2". it does not help in patterns no matter what anyone says, and there is not much change in velosity if any. what is 2" not much... I never noticed anything different between the 26" and the 28" but the barrel was 2" shorter


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

considering that you have shot 28 for a long time, i would say stick with it. 1300 is alot to spend on a hunch that you might like the shorter barrel better. from my personal experience i too have always shot 28, but when i grab my buddies 26 i find myself getting a little jerky like you said. hopefully you wont need to be fast on too many of your shots, those birds should be locked up at 100 yards and all you gotta do is point a shoot, hah, but i guess we all know it doesnt always seem to work out that way.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> i used to shoot an 870 with a 28" and then got a Nova with a 28" barrel and then last year a got a SBE2 with a 26" and the only difference is 2". it does not help in patterns no matter what anyone says, and there is not much change in velosity if any.


It seems to me that the short barrel thing is a fad. Two inches can make quite a bit of difference in velocity, which is what one would want with a 3.5 as it is throwing a massive amount of lead. As to patterns, I have not tested it myself but I will rest assured in the fact that a longer barrel will always produce more even shot patterns. As well with the longer barrel you get a longer sighting plane, which always helps in accuracy. The site below gives a pretty good idea as to my opinion on the matter.

http://espn.go.com/outdoors/hunting/s/h ... _F&HN.html


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I believe that the extra length will not only give you a longer sighting plane, but the extra weight out front will help you maintain your swing. I know that choke restriction, and the particular shell you are shooting has everything to do with the way your gun patterns. You may lose a bit of velocity with a shorter barrel, but I'm sure the velocity loss from two inches would be negligable. I do know that the shorter barrels are more handy in a layout blind. When I'm shooting 12 gauge, my favorite is an 870 with a twenty- four inch Hastings barrel. Good luck with the SBEII. I'm gonna have one some day too. Burl


----------



## gdeal (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for all your advice. I guess I will make my final choice tomorrow at the store when I swing them around. Thanks again.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I have done my best shotgunning with a Winchester defender 18.5 in barrel with a cyl choke. Great for rabbit,grouse and everything and anything that goes bump in the night. I just wish I had choke tubes for it forget the long barrel unless you just sit in a duck Blind.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The cylinder choke is probably contributing greatly to your success. A short barrel gun is usaually not a good choice for a big tall person. Guns should fit the shooter and its hard for a tall person like me to swing a short gun smoothly. I like 29 -30 inch barrels bored cylinder and modified on my doubles but I'm 6'4" tall so it works well for me.

Everybody should try cylinder chokes though, they are great in a 12 guage out to 30 yards.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Im 5'9 on a good day so mabe this is why I like this quick handling shotgun?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No doubt about it very few people actually have their gun fitted, they adapt to the factory spec instead. Nothing will help your accuracy more than having a shotgun fitted. It makes a huge difference.


----------

